# Algorithm trainer



## Nikolay (Jan 31, 2020)

Web application for storing and training any algorithms for 3x3.
https://cubealgo.ru

The application lets you create custom groups of algorithms for which scramble will be generated automatically, the website has also a built-in algorithm database.
In the section "trainer", you can create a session with the created groups of algorithms. The case can be displayed as a scramble or image.
The app works in all modern browsers and does not work in IE.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 31, 2020)

Nikolay said:


> Web application for storing and training any algorithms for 3x3.
> https://cubealgo.ru
> 
> The application lets you create custom groups of algorithms for which scramble will be generated automatically, the website has also a built-in algorithm database.
> ...


how do i add algs to groups. looks professioanl thought


----------



## Nikolay (Jan 31, 2020)

After creating a group, you need to open it. There are two buttons on the right: display settings and adding algorithms. Click the " + " button and enter the algorithms, separating them with line break. You can also use the built-in database of algorithms - the right button on the main page.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 31, 2020)

It looks pretty cool, but it needs a way to practice only a fraction of the set you're studying


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 31, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> It looks pretty cool, but it needs a way to practice only a fraction of the set you're studying


That’s not needed. It would be a quality of life addition though. But if you’re learning part of a set, you would just make what you want to practice as a group


----------



## Nikolay (Jan 31, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> It looks pretty cool, but it needs a way to practice only a fraction of the set you're studying


In the future, I will add the ability to highlight the studied algorithms. For now, you can transfer the algorithms you are studying to a separate group.


----------



## Jchap808 (Feb 12, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> It looks pretty cool, but it needs a way to practice only a fraction of the set you're studying



Look into JPerms alg trainer very helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

